
No Top-Down Control for Sleep and Wakefulness - gasull
http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/546211/
======
Darmani
Often when trying to sleep after a long period of deprivation, it feels
different, in that I can actually feel individual systems switching off -- I
might have music playing through my head but be incapable of conscious
(subvocalized) thought, or vice versa, but if I'm aware of anything other than
breathing, then I'm far from sleep. And, after a few hours of lying in bed
trying to sleep (knowingly without success), I might suddenly feel wide awake
to a greater extent than what would be expected from normal
sleepiness/wakefulness cycles.

This finding jibes well with my experiences.

------
danek
maybe this explains why i always feel brain dead and jetlagged on work days
until after 11am

~~~
dmix
I used to have the same problem.

Wake up at the same time every day, even weekends (important) and take power
naps in the afternoons.

I think our bodies are biologically wired to require naps in order to stay
alert/energized.

------
kentosi
interesting research.

it would be helpful if they found a way of developing a habit of making the
entire brain wake up instantly in the morning rather than the 30 min to 1 hour
delay for some parts.

i find that this is a constant battle every morning, which is why i hit the
"snooze" button every 10 mins for half n hour before actually getting out of
bed.

------
rjurney
So thats why I can't code today. I'm taking a nap.

------
ggt
It could be much more interesting if they told how to fight constant
dizinness...

